

Awesome tools a happy startup shouldn’t live without - Anstiey
http://happystartups.quora.com/10-awesome-tools-a-happy-startup-shouldn%E2%80%99t-live-without

======
Hamline
The first tool "Lean canvas" I looking for a long time.after reading the
book"The Lean Startup" and “The Four Steps to the Epiphany”. recommend the
books, recommend the tool

